# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat doet het eten van fastfood met je gezondheid?

## FRANCOIS580

*Wat doet het eten van fastfood met je gezondheid?*

*Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging is onmisbaar voor een gezonde geest in een gezond lichaam. De consumptie van zowel fastfood als junkfood hoort dus niet thuis in een gezond voedingspatroon. Beiden zijn verantwoordelijk voor overgewicht en daaraan gekoppelde aandoeningen zoals hart- en vaatziekten, hoge bloeddruk en diabetes. Toch blijven fastfood en junkfood enorm populair en dit zowel bij jong als oud. Maar wat doet fastfood nu precies met onze gezondheid?* 

Als gevolg van het regelmatig eten van fastfood vergiftigen we ons eigen lichaam
Iedereen is ervan overtuigd dat fastfood ongezond is, maar niettemin blijven we het in steeds grotere hoeveelheden naar binnen werken. De ingrediënten van fastfood worden gebruikt spreken nochtans voor zich. Fastfood bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit grote hoeveelheden vetten en allerlei kleurstoffen en smaakstoffen en bewaarmiddelen. En het zijn uiteraard al deze scheikundige stoffen die junkfood zo ongezond maken. Als gevolg van het regelmatig eten fastfood krijgt je lichaam steeds meer giftige afvalstoffen te verwerken. In zoverre zelfs dat het zijn zelf zuiverend vermogen totaal verliest. Maar wat zijn dan precies de bestanddelen van het terecht omstreden fastfood en junkfood en welke invloed hebben al deze stoffen op je gezondheid?

*Antischuimmiddel E 900: kankerverwekkend*

Een eerste additief dat gul aan fastfood wordt toegevoegd is E 900, een omstreden polymeer en een kleurloze vloeistof rijk aan silicium dat in voeding en vooral in fastfood en junkfood als antischuimmiddel wordt toegevoegd. Het is niet alleen een antischuimmiddel maar tevens een populaire stof die door voedselproducten en fastfoodketens ook wordt gebruikt om hun producten op te fleuren en een betere smaak te geven. Polymeer bevat in vele gevallen asbest en heeft dus een bijzonder negatieve invloed op je gezondheid. Toch is het gebruik van polymeer en van E 900 in voeding volkomen legaal. Tot voor enkele jaren werd E 900 zelfs gebruikt als vulling voor borstimplantaten. Uit gezondheidsoverwegingen werd dit verboden, maar in onze voeding kan het dus blijkbaar geen kwaad Wetenschappelijk werd zelfs bepaald dat je per kilo aan lichaamsgewicht dagelijks slechts 1,5 milligram mag naar binnen werken

*Gezondheidsrisicos:.../...*

Lees verder

----------


## Flogiston

Als E900 echt kankerverwekkend is, zal het heel snel worden verboden. De limieten van goedgekeurde stoffen worden namelijk regelmatig opnieuw beoordeeld aan de hand van nieuwe bevindingen.

Er zijn dus twee mogelijkheden. Ofwel E900 is daadwerkelijk kankerverwekkend. Het feit dat E900 nog steeds is toegestaan, betekent dat dit een heel recente ontdekking moet zijn. In dat geval zal E900 snel verboden worden verklaard.

Als de "ontdekking" dat E900 kankerverwekkend is al wat ouder is, dan wijst het feit dat het nog steeds is toegestaan erop dat dit verhaal pure angstzaaierij is.

Ik vermoed dat in dit geval sprake is van die tweede mogelijkheid. Waarom? Omdat het artikel waarnaar wordt verwezen een aantal andere angstzaai-kenmerken heeft. Dat komt doordat er een aantal duidelijke fouten instaan.

Zo wordt er gedaan alsof "polymeer" een stof is. Dat is niet zo. Er zijn vele, vele polymeren. Van uiterst giftige tot volkomen onschuldige. Ook de natuur maakt polymeren. Neem bijvoorbeeld het natuurlijke enzym polymerase. Dat heeft zelfs als _enige taak_ polymeren te produceren.

Verder blinkt het artikel uit in het leggen van verbanden met rattengif en pesticiden. Daarmee wordt het een puur suggestief artikel. Ik kan ook een stof noemen die in rattengif en pesticiden is verwerkt: water. Volgens de teneur van dit artikel zou water dus per direct verboden moeten worden.

De laatste twee juweeltjes die ik wil noemen zijn calciumsulfaat en ammoniumchloride.

Calciumsulfaat is, als we het artikel mogen geloven, een ingrediënt van insecticiden en rattengif.
In werkelijkheid is het een puur natuurlijke stof die een belangrijke rol speelt in de opbouw en instandhouding van onze botten.
Ammoniumchloride is volgens het artikel een irriterende stof die puur schadelijk is.
In werkelijkheid kennen we ammoniumchloride gewoon als salmiak. Wie heeft het als kind niet gegeten?
Alarmverhalen schrijven kan iedereen. De nuance bewaren is een stuk moeilijker.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

En steeds alles best willen weten, geen andere meningen respecteren en op alles en iedereen neerkijken, wat mag dat wel niet zijn...

----------


## Flogiston

???

Voorbeeldje:
Jij zegt dat calciumsulfaat gevaarlijk zou zijn.
Ik stel dat calciumsulfaat ongevaarlijk is.

Als jij iets mag zeggen, waarom zou ik dan niet ook iets mogen zeggen? Is er een verplichting het met jou eens te zijn? Is het verboden een eigen inbreng toe te voegen?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zeker niet! Maar telkens ik ons forum bezoek ervaar ik dat JIJ HET NOOIT MET IEMAND EENS BENT dan met diegenen die jouw mening delen!

----------


## Flogiston

Dan heb je niet al mijn bijdragen gelezen.

Daar komt natuurlijk bij dat als iemand iets schrijft waarmee ik het helemaal eens ben, ik geen reden heb om een reaktie te schrijven met de tekst "Goed gezegd hoor, ik ben het helemaal met je eens!". Zo'n reaktie zou niets toevoegen en alleen maar afleiden, dus zo'n tekst schrijf ik niet. Maar als ik iets zie dat volgens mij niet klopt, reageer ik daar wel op. Gewoon om het recht te zetten als ik gelijk heb. Of om iets te leren als ik ongelijk heb.

----------

